# Fav. pic of my chi, what's yours???



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey at 3 months.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

My favorite one of the girls:


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

So far other than the ones with my grandchildren. I think 
at about 7 weeks old this is my
favorite. Love the ones of Zoey and Willow and Sassie!


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

so far this is one of my favorite pics.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly playing peek-a-boo. A sight we see at least 10 times a day. I swear she's upside down more than she's right-side-up


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL! That's definately one of my favorite pictures of Holly!! :love5:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is one of my favorite photos of Bella and Lina together:


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Willowanne said:


> My favorite one of the girls:


Looks like they have a secret. 
Adorable.
This is my favorite of Sakura:


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

well i just cant choose one but can narrow it down to 2 lol i love this one shame the pic missed their tongues though lol










and this is my fave shot of bindi so far


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Kisses aint a Chi, but thought id add my favourite of her


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry had to add this one, sorry about the quality


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

My favorite of Chloe.. the grass was taller than she was


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My favorite pics of Yoshi...not the clearest but I just loved him in his bumble bee costume for Halloween;-)


















Chibi, something about him holding that head on the end of the string just cracks me up, LOL!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww great pictures everyone :love7:

this is my current favourite pic


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! Bella and Lina are darling!! I love Yoshi's bubble bee constume, Chibi is soo tiny next to your great dane!! (who by the way looks completely dead to the world, lol!) Chloe is darling in the grass! (I'd definately frame that picture!!!) Kisses is just perfect! I love her in her glasses!!! Bindi is just a little angel! I can have a screen saver with a whole bunch of gorgeous chis (and Kisses!). Twig is precious. She looks so tiny!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Wow I can't beleive all the GREAT photos of all the beautiful chis (and others) Keep 'em comming


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

This is my favorite adult pic of Milo.... 










and this is my favorite puppy pic.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

funny you said that willowanne .. i just got that picture made into a canvas for my new apartment!! i just love it...ill have to post some pics of it later


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

So many great pics! U guys all have adorable chis!
Here is one of Bozo... it makes me smile when I look at it !


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

ROFL! Bozo is too cute and funny! Great pic!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

LMAO Bozo!!! Thats a great picture.. hahaha


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Milo has to be one of my all time favorite LC chis!! He's absolutely beautiful!!!! One day I want to own a mini me of Milo!!!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics, here's my fav tyson one


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

These pictures are all so sweet!! I need to start taking more pics of Lucas. We haven't had him a week yet but I feel like I need to catch up to you all.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

It took me a while to go through and find my fav pic of Babs. I started looking and just couldn't quite quit. lol But here it is. The photo from the breeder that made me fall in love with her in the first place.


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

This is the baby pic of Choco that i fell in love with. NOTE the runny nose. LOL!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww..Choco is a beautiful color!! Babs looks so very tiny!! Tyson looks like he's trying to soak up the sun!


----------



## evettep (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

All of these photos are so cute. No wonder we all love our chis. How could you not?


----------



## DeanneL (Apr 12, 2008)

*This is "Boo" - my 10 week old LOng Haired Chi baby*


----------



## DeanneL (Apr 12, 2008)

*This is my other baby "Mini"*


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

mollie @ 4 months


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I have to add a new photo. I have a new favorite of Sassie.


----------



## 1chi4me (Jul 28, 2008)

*Here is my Abi!*

how do you post a pic?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

These photos are sooooo cute. I love Mollies little tongue

and Sassie's sweet face


----------

